#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-28
<teolemon> #1 and #2 dans la section Linux
<teolemon> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/bestsellers/books/407682/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_1_4_last
<teolemon> on est #44 pour toute la rubrique informatique
<teolemon> :-)
<YoBoY> https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal/+pots/serverguide/fr/+translate?show=new_suggestions << il y a plein de nouvelles suggestions en attente, des courageux ?
<YoBoY> histoire que je génère une nouvelle version des guides serveur
<YoBoY> j'adore ce genre de réponses :
<YoBoY> <YoBoY> stupid question: why the po files of the precise ubuntu server guide are not updated ?
<YoBoY> <jbicha> YoBoY: since the server guide is not distributed as an Ubuntu package but just on help.ubuntu.com, we don't really post the translated version
<YoBoY> <jbicha> someone needs to set it up like the desktop guide online and then there will be a point to translating it
<YoBoY> je suis pas en forme, mais ma compréhension limité traduit par "c'est pas dispo sur help.ubuntu.com donc on s'en fout" :]
<tshirtman> c'est le contraire non?
<tshirtman> ce n'est disponible que sur help.ubuntu.com, c'est pas packagé
<tshirtman> (ou le package n'est pas distribué)
<tshirtman> YoBoY: ↑
<YoBoY> tshirtman, j'avais compris les mots, mais j'interprète un peu ça comme un gros "osef"
<tshirtman> y'en a…
<YoBoY> mais bon, j'interprète tout un peu trop négativement depuis un certain temps ^^
<tshirtman> je pense qu'il veux dire que c'est pas suffisament intégré au reste du boulot pour rentrer dans le workflow surtont
<tshirtman> surtout
<teolemon> il n'y a plus personne sur la traduction chez Canonical
<teolemon> j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont en damage control
<YoBoY> non, il dit exactement ce qui est, que c'est pas packagé pour les dépôts et que c'est pas encore prévu de le mettre en multilingue sur le help comme l'est le guide système, et que donc pour l'instant c'est pas la peine de s'occuper de le traduire
<YoBoY> bref, plus ça va… plus j'ai envie de me lancer dans le flamepost à outrance :]
<teolemon> en tout cas
<teolemon> il y a un amateur du 1337 speech parmi les traducteurs...
<YoBoY> me répondre ça pour un truc qui est censé être automatisé (comme ça l'est d'ailleurs pour la version quantal, j'ai bien précisé que c'était QUE pour la version precise)
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/serverguide/quantal
<YoBoY> oui, il y a eu un arrêt brutal des traductions à 1337 :D
<teolemon> pire que ça
<teolemon> je l'ai passé à 1336
<teolemon> et c'est remonté de 1
<teolemon> à 1337
<YoBoY> tshirtman, accessoirement je peux toujours télécharger les po manuellement pour compiler la VF, mais c'est juste pénible comme procédure vu que le dl de po est pas instantané
<tshirtman> voilà, c'est pas dans le workflow
<YoBoY> bref, tout ça pour dire qu'on est pas aidé dés qu'on est pas anglais
<tshirtman> m'en parle pas, j'ai passé la moité de la journée a me battre contre un soucis d'encodage avec offlineimap, ça utilise utf7, mais apparement gmail a des labels en utf8, du coup soit c'est moche, soit ça crash…
<YoBoY> ouai, les anglais et leur nombrilisme… qui utilise encore l'utf7 franchment…
<tshirtman> imap…
<tshirtman> (enfin, si j'ai tout bien compris)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-01-29
<slystone> Yop !
<slystone> Je ne connaissais pas encore ce chan. :D (Framalang inside)
<YoBoY> il est pas encore là, mais il va venir :)
<YoBoY> si tu veux commencer à bosser, cqfd93 a sûrement du taf pour toi ^^
<slystone> OK j'attends.
<slystone> En fait ça risque d'attendre demain, j'ai choppé une crève, mais je copierai les liens qui vont bien dans un fichier sur le bureau.
<cqfd93> salut !
<cqfd93> tiens, on parle de moi ? ;-)
<cqfd93> il reste quelques ddtp à traduire ;-)
<slystone> cqfd93: ok, je veux bien jeter un œil dans ce cas.
<slystone> Par contre comme je le disais, ce sera sans doute pour demain (crève).
<slystone> J'ai entendu parlé de mini sites à traduire aussi.
<slystone> Je peux donner un coup de main, et puis je suis sûr que du monde chez Framalang ne dira pas non plus quand c'est calme plat.
<slystone> +non
<slystone> l10n ça veut dire quoi ?
<YoBoY> LocalisatioN
<YoBoY> L(10 caracatères)N
<YoBoY> idem pour i18n (internationalisation)
<slystone> Merci, un mystère d'éclairci. \o/
<slystone> cqfd93: ben alors, ces ddtp c'est quoi, c'est où ?ù
<YoBoY> commence par lire la doc, dans le topic, ça sera déjà un bon départ slystone
<slystone> Hum, ok.
<cqfd93> tu veux commencer ce soir ?
<slystone> Pas forcément ce soir, mais je veux bien du bois à couper.
<slystone> Je suis fatigué ce soir, et puis j'ai déjà un pad ouvert pour l'April.
<slystone> Launchpad je connais, je m'en suis déjà servi pour un ou deux trucs en trad.
<slystone> Tout passe par lp ?
<cqfd93> on ne fait pas les traductions sur un pad, mais sur launchpad
<cqfd93> tu as déjà un compte launchpad ?
<slystone> Oui, j'avais compris ce point là.
<slystone> Oui. Il faut juste que je me souvienne du mot de passe. ^^
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> y'a sûrement une procédure "mot de passe oublié"
<slystone> Ah ben en fait je suis encore connecté. ^^
<slystone> C'est pas souvent que la connexion persiste aussi longtemps. oO
<slystone> Remarque, c'est plus efficace au moins.
<cqfd93> ah oui, la connexion n'expire pas
<slystone> Pratique. ^^
<cqfd93> yes
<cqfd93> il reste quelques chaînes à traduire : environ 37 000, on t'en laissera un peu :-)
<cqfd93> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/fr
<slystone> Ah oui quand même.
<cqfd93> sur cette page là, il y a des liens directs vers les chaînes non traduites :
<cqfd93> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/raring#ddtp_-_descriptions_de_paquets_ubuntu
<slystone> Bon /me affûte sa hache pour demain. Ptiou !
<slystone> Ok, j'éplucherai ça, et je garde ce chan ouvert.
<cqfd93> on en a fait presque 20 000 depuis début décembre
<slystone> Quand je vois la somme de travail nécessaire, je me demande comment ils font pour les petites distros.
<slystone> 20000 à combien de personnes en gros ?
<YoBoY> ils font pas, ils se basent sur le travail fait par les grosses
<cqfd93> une grosse poignée, si tu parcours les traductions faites, tu verras les noms qui reviennent...
<slystone> YoBoY: hum, pas con en même temps. ^^
<teolemon> tu viens de faire un import dans main, cqfd93 ?
<cqfd93> non, je me contente de faire des suggestions et en valider d'autres
<cqfd93> pourquoi ?
<cqfd93> tu parles duquel ? Auto ou le vrai ?
<cqfd93> teolemon, toujours là ?
<teolemon> auto
<teolemon> j'ai eu un souci de conflit lors de mon inport
<teolemon> im
<cqfd93> ah ?
<cqfd93> de quel genre ?
<teolemon> import plus récent
<cqfd93> ah, c'est bizarre
<cqfd93> un problème de date dans le fichier po ?
<cqfd93> tu avais bien téléchargé le po juste avant de faire tes modifs et d'importer?
 * cqfd93 va faire un gros dodo
<cqfd93> Bonne nuit !!!
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-02-01
<YoBoY> http://tour.ubuntu-fr.org/fr/ c'est ouvert, si vous voyez des fautes… :D
<teolemon> YoBoY ?
<teolemon> la VO du tour renvoie sur la version chinoise
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-01-29
<yayel> Bonjour
<yayel> Je ne comprends pas bien comment aider à traduire
<YoBoY> plop yayel, tu as lu les tutos ?
<yayel> Oui
<yayel> J'ai lu cette page : http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/
<YoBoY> ça c'est le blog ^^
<YoBoY> faut parcourir les "liens utiles"
<yayel> ok
<yayel> Oui mais alors là, il y a tellement de choses à lire que je suis encore plus perdu...
<YoBoY> mais dans les grandes lignes, faut juste proposer des traductions sur launchpad pour les paquets dont on s'occupe uniquement (on ne traduit pas tout) et signaler ces propositions sur la liste de discussion des traducteurs pour qu'un relecteur passe contrôler ton œuvre :)
<yayel> Comment trouver les paquets pour lesquels il n'y a aucune traduction de réalisée ?
<yayel> Pour tous les paquets que je trouve il y a au minimum des suggestion
<YoBoY> il y a cette page plus ou moins à jour http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/saucy qui permet de voir où on en est
<yayel> Voilà encore une chose que je ne comprends pas... cette page parle de saucy. Les paquets sont communs ?
<YoBoY> avec trusty ?
<YoBoY> en fait oui, c'est presque commun, beaucoup de paquets ont peu d'évolution dans leurs chaines (les corrections de bugs changent pas souvent les textes ;))
<YoBoY> et puis les traductions pour trusty, je ne suis pas sur qu'elles soient déjà totalement ouvertes…
<YoBoY> dans tous les cas ce qu'on traduit sur l'un est utilisé par la version suivante
<yayel> ok
<yayel> Donc si je comprends bien, le principe est de continuer la traduction de saucy sachant que ce sera intégré à trusty.
<YoBoY> voila
<yayel> Mais j'ai toujours le même problème : les paquets que je trouve semble avoir déjà été traduits et relus...
<yayel> par exemple sur cette page : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/saucy/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate
<yayel> En plus, quand je choisis "untranslated items" ça provoque une erreur...
<yayel> Timeout error  Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<YoBoY> pour les ddtp faut utiliser nightmonkey http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/#release=saucy&language=fr&view=app&repo=universe&isok=false&rownumber=100&sortpopcon=dsc&packagename=&page=1 pour s'y retrouver
<YoBoY> et malheureusement oui, la recherche sur launchpad timeout souvent :(
<yayel> Lorsqu'il y a des suggestions qui me semblent correctes, je suis censé faire quoi ?
<YoBoY> rien, il te faudrait les droits de relecture pour en faire quelque chose, et cela s'obtiens après que les autres aient pu constater ton travail :)
<yayel> ok
<yayel> Bon, je dois vraiment être bête car je ne trouve aucun paquet qui n'ait pas de suggestion. J'ai beau parcourir tous les paquets, tous ont au minimum une ou plusieurs suggestion (assez bonnes) et souvent une "current french". Ca veut dire que tout le travail est déjà fait ?
<YoBoY> ce serait étonnant ^^"
<YoBoY> sinon yayel commence par écrire à la liste de discussion pour te présenter et qu'on te pointe des chaines pour débuter
<yayel> ok, je fais ça
<yayel> c'est fait ! J'attends les ordres :-)
